# 2nd heat MIA



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone! I've not been around much but I still come and lurk frequently.  Hope everyone is doing well.

Anyway...

Ruby didn't have her first heat until she was almost 2. That was back at the beginning of last March. She has not had a second heat. I was expecting it to come along at the start of September, but... nada. Does anyone else have a female who has irregular heat cycles? Should this be a cause for concern?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 18 months old and no sign of heat yet. Sheri (breeder) thought she was way too skinny and anorexic and that may be why she hasn't yet. Dharma's mom had late heats but not this late. If Ruby's wasn't until later I wasn't too concerned Sheri said now that Dharma has matured though we could get her spayed. I don't know about the 2nd heat having not even had experience with the 1st.
Dharma is going to the vet to be spayed on the 19th. Hopefully I won't have to deal with any heats at all.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey! Good to hear from you.

Everything I've read has said there is a lot of variation in heat cycles, particularly with the first few. I agree with MCD. With Ruby's first starting later, it's reasonable that her interestrus period would be longer. For some breeds 12 month gaps are normal. Ruby is a smaller girl too, right? I wouldn't be concerned unless other symptoms pop up.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys! 

Yes, Ruby is a little girl. She weighs just a bit over 40lbs.


----------

